# Rock Hound capabilities



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I had to dig a couple trenches in my yard to relocate some downspouts and I had to do some septic tank maintenance. Now I'm wondering about options for fixing the yard. I have the two trench paths, the area above the septic tank and excavator tracks to fix.

I'm thinking about renting a rock hound to smooth everything back out. Would that be my best option? There is still grass in the non trench areas so, if I mow everything short, can I run that all down with the rock hound or does that just foul everything up with the machine?


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

I like using an attachent called a rotodairon, some brands call it a soil conditioner. buries the rocks and leaves a real nice seed bed. it will till up the grass thats growing but it comes back fast in the loose soil. Good Luck,


----------



## Timo (Nov 22, 2006)

We would rough all of that up with a Harley rake first, then rock hound it. For the area/project that you describe, I would start with the Harley rake and then use a 36" hand rake for final smoothing.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

the rock hound is a irreplaceable tool, I highly recommended it over a harley just for its ability to load debris directly into the bucket.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks, I'll ask about those other pieces of equipment. I know I can get a rock hound from the local rental place but I'm unsure of the other things, first of heard of them. If the rock hound is all I can get, will it till up the existing grass alright? I have an area about 70'x50' I'd like to do.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

no..... its a dirt prep attachment,,,


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Our rockhound is one of the best attachments that we have ever bought. They are worth every penny.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Rockhounds aren't meant to use on grass. Use a Harley rake if there's a lot of sod then rockhound. If you use the rockhound on grass and if there's bigger rocks, you stand a good chance of breaking the teeth or snapping a chain. Another option is use an eliminator before rockhounding. It'll break up everything making it much easier on the rockhound. Just make sure you font get the rippers too deep otherwise you'll be fixing your pipe.


----------



## Blade Runners (Oct 17, 2013)

A Rotadairon is a 1 pass machine. It will till, break up clods, bury rocks, and prep a very good seed bed all in 1 step. If the ground is level and you just need to prep it for seeding, the rotadairon is perfect. 

As someone already mentioned, it is sometimes called a soil conditioner but so is a harley rake.


----------

